# Why am I so inept at mounting clincher tires?



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

Tried to mount Continental GP4000S on Campagnolo Eurus wheels last night using Challenge latex tubes. I was looking forward to mounting the Continentals over my last tires (Vittoria Zaffiro Pros) because I heard that the GP4000S tires were much easier to mount by hand. I understand the preferred technique, it's just that I can't seem to execute the preferred technique. My thumbs are very sore this morning from trying to roll tire bead over the rim. As added insult, I watched a Campagnolo video on YouTube (CAMPAGNOLO 2WAY FIT WHEELS CLINCHER TIRE INSTALLATION - YouTube) for mounting clincher tires, and the guy does not struggle one bit getting that Tioga tire on . Ego was crushed even further by a small Italian man. As a point of reference, I built my bike on my own, so I'm not mechanically inept (the bike hasn't fallen apart...yet).

As a secondary question, I went add a bit of air to the latex tubes to give them some shape, and noticed something odd. Both tubes initially inflated uniformly, but then one spot started to balloon out like a, well, balloon. It looked kind of like a snake that had swallowed a mouse. Normal with latex tubes?


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Campagnolo rims, in general, are quite famous for being hard to mount tires onto. I have an old pair of Lamda Strada Vs that are super hard to get tires on. I, and many others, have found that Vittoria makes some of the easiest to install tires around. I use the Rubino Pros and the Diamante Pros on my bikes, and have found this to be the case. Vittorias are the only tires I have been able to mount on the Campy wheels. Good luck. I dont know if this is true of your wheels or not, I have no experience with them. Dont know about the latex tube either.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you doing it right, working the bead down into the rim center channel to get slack?
This might help.
What Every Cyclist Should Know About Flat Tires

As for the latex tubes, that is normal. Ordinary toy balloons are made of the same stuff. So don't overdo it, though they can stretch surprisingly far before bursting with a tremendous sound.


----------



## savechief (Apr 16, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Are you doing it right, working the bead down into the rim center channel to get slack?
> This might help.
> What Every Cyclist Should Know About Flat Tires


This is pretty much the technique that I am using.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't have a real hard time getting my Hutchison Atom tires onto my new Campy Zondas recently. Haven't used Contis lately.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

One key to easy installation is to work the second side toward the valve. There's some debate here, but here's why I do it this way.

The rim has it's smallest diameter at the center, so that's where you can pull some slack around. The valve keeps the tire from going to the deepest part of the well, costing you that slack you so badly want. 

However, since the tube is usually a bit thicker at the valve it's important that you finish by pushing the valve deep into the tire so it drags the tube out from where it may be trapped under the bead. Then pull the valve back out to seat it properly.

Lastly, roll the tire up over the rim using the strongest part of your hands. Push the bead using the thick pad at the base of the thumb, rather than your fingers or the tip of your thumb.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Google "bead Jack"...thank me later...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

In my experience, lubricating the tube and tire bead with talc makes mounting and unmounting much easier and lessens the chance of pinching a tube.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

looigi said:


> In my experience, lubricating the tube and tire bead with talc makes mounting and unmounting much easier and lessens the chance of pinching a tube.


My experience, too. And getting baby powder all over the place makes you smell much nicer, too ;-)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I have a VAR tire lever in my saddlebag at all times. I use Conti tires on Campy rims.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Your first question comes up a lot. It boils down to "I can't install my tire" and it's common to get these responses "I only need my fingers/thumbs, you're doing it wrong idiot".

The truth is, sometimes they're right. Many (though i'm sure not all) of today's rims/tires mate well.

But the other truth is that there really are incompatible tire/rim situations out there. It's interesting that someone mentioned a lambda rim. I have a set of older campy lambda aero rims and they are definetely a pain!

These "incompatible" mixes are where you need to employ all techniques and possibly some tools. The kind of tools that people who never experienced these situations think you're just an idiot. 

Once you realize you're not getting it on with hands, and a plastic tire lever alone isn't going to cut it. The next step I take is to use water as a lubricant. I've used Window before as well but I prefer water. Don't worry, it'll dry out and it's not going to rust your spokes/nipples unless you use the water from out in the street 

If water alone doesn't cut it, I heat up the tire. There are all kinds of methods to do this. Figure something out. Warm tire + some lubricant + all the other techniques (and perhaps a metal tire lever for an extreme situation) will likely get the toughest jobs done.

Note: I've never tried talc/baby powder but if that works better than water then by all means! I just don't have that around the house.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I learned a trick from someone on this forum or another...put the new tires in the clothes dryer for a few minutes to heat them up and they will go onto Campagnolo rims a lot easier. Once the tires have been mounted and inflated/used for a while, they'll be a lot easier to get on/off in the future.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Get some thin, Mechanix-style gloves and wear them when you're mounting stubborn tires. Less risk of pinching your skin between the bead/rim, and the extra grip helps mounting the tire easier.

Lube the bead with a mixture of water and dish soap. You don't need to go apesh*t with the soap, just use a little bit. This works wonders with tubeless MTB tires which can be pretty difficult to mount/seat.

Don't use your thumbs. Roll the tire onto the rim using the "heel" of your hand (wearing the aforementioned gloves helps).


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I teach bike maintenance & surviving mechanical breakdowns for our club of 260+. 

Whoever said that Campy rims were difficult to mount tires on is absolutely correct. They're a real $%^%! Here's what I'd do. Dust the inside of the tire with baby powder. It acts as a dry lube which helps the tube slide easily inside the tire. Lube the tire beads with soapy water from a spray bottle as you're mounting the tire. Put a little air in the tube-just enough so it's round. One or two strokes of the pump will be more than enough. Fit the tube in the tire lining up the stem with the label on the tire. Put the wheel on the ground, leaning the top edge of the rim against your knees. Start mounting the tire/tube combination by pushing (NOT PULLING) the stem through the hole in the rim. Using your thumbs work the tire onto the rim starting from the top, going down both sides as far as you can. When the resistance becomes too great flip the wheel over so the mounted side is on the floor. Now might be a good time to apply a little soapy water spray. Careful, though. I'll also make your hands slippery. Keep the unmounted bead away from you, pulling it on with your fingers. Try to measure progress an eighth in. at a time. Spray more soap if you need it. If it gets so hard you just can't do any more take this..................http://www.amazon.com/Crank-Brothers-Speed-Bicycle-Lever/dp/B001BIZARI *TA DAA* from your tool box. This tool works exactly like the kind the nice folks at the tire store use to mount your car tires. It telescopes out. Snap the forked end on the axle & hook the other end over the rim. Spray some soap & pull the tool toward you using 2-3 fingers placed against the tool on the rim.

When it snaps on jump up and say, *HOLY $HIT! I KNEW I COULD DO IT.* Then inflate the tire, put the wheel on the bike, & have a beer.

This is an abbreviated explanation. I may have left out a step, but it's late, I'm old, I'm a slow typer, & I'm not going to go over this again.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have 2 sets of campy wheels....and yes indeed they can be REALLY nasty to mount a clincher on....I am no noob to mounting tires and the last set of new Michelins I mounted up on my Khamsins, I ruined one tube (beyond patching) and 3 tube wounds that needed to be patched! (and 2 broken plastic levers) AND THAT WAS IN MY LIVINGROOM!!!!! FORTUNATELY after they have been on and inflated to 90 psi for a while, replacement by the side of the road is at least a possibility!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I do what Mr. Versatile does. The Crank Bros tool goes into the seat bag when riding a bike w/Campy wheels.

Thinnest rim tape possible also helps.

I love tubulars more each day.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

It gets fun after a while. Make a game out of it and see if you can beat your last time.


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

MMinSC said:


> Google "bead Jack"...thank me later...


this. its a magic tool.

and another thing to take into consideration is the thickness of your rim strip. the thinner it is, the more room you have to work with and easier the tire will go on.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

While I have never mounted a tire on Campy rims, I have mounted Conti's on several rims and they are always a PITA. This especially true of boxy rims like an old Mavic MA3.


----------



## LeShaghal (Sep 4, 2011)

Have you ever mounted a Continental trainer tire??? I've had to mount 3 in my lifetime and it was 3 too many, The first one took me 2 days and 6 tubes to get right and It hasn't come off that rim since!!!! 
Pinched finger, bloody nails...soar throat from all the cursing...they are the pits. Black or yellow makes no difference! Bontrager, Mavic, Zipp, Hed, Stars...it doesn't discriminate, it hates them all. Worst experiences ever! 

p.s. Talk/soapstone dust works wonders, and leaves your hands with more grip and less slip than soapy water.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

fwiw...windex is an excellent lubricant for this type of thing (and getting stuck rings off of fingers) it is alkaline enough to be slippery.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

LeShaghal said:


> Have you ever mounted a Continental trainer tire??? I've had to mount 3 in my lifetime and it was 3 too many, The first one took me 2 days and 6 tubes to get right and It hasn't come off that rim since!!!!
> Pinched finger, bloody nails...soar throat from all the cursing...they are the pits. Black or yellow makes no difference! Bontrager, Mavic, Zipp, Hed, Stars...it doesn't discriminate, it hates them all. Worst experiences ever!
> 
> p.s. Talk/soapstone dust works wonders, and leaves your hands with more grip and less slip than soapy water.


btw don't you just love it when you fold your fingernail back so it touches the knuckle!


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

savechief said:


> Tried to mount Continental GP4000S on Campagnolo Eurus wheels last night using Challenge latex tubes. I was looking forward to mounting the Continentals over my last tires (Vittoria Zaffiro Pros)


I recently went from Zaffiro Pros (easy to install) to Continental GP4000S. What a PITA it was! Yes, GP4000S is real tight. I hope they never go flat on the road because it will take too much to fix it.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have any Campy rims but I have two road bikes and four sets of Shimano wheels all fitted with Conti GP4000S tyres and find them a piece of cake to fit. Friends marvel that I even rotate tyres from front to rear to even out the wear.

I use baby powder on the tubes to help them seat evenly.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Just say no to rotation*



Cut.Aussie said:


> Friends marvel that I even rotate tyres from front to rear to even out the wear.


A better practice is to let the rear wear out and move the front to the rear, putting a new tire on the front. You always want to have the best rubber on the front.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

FBinNY said:


> One key to easy installation is to work the second side toward the valve. There's some debate here, but here's why I do it this way.
> 
> The rim has it's smallest diameter at the center, so that's where you can pull some slack around. The valve keeps the tire from going to the deepest part of the well, costing you that slack you so badly want.
> 
> ...


Despite YouTube videos to the contrary, That makes alot of sense. Good thinking FBinNY.
I'll give that a try next time.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - 
You can't solve you're problems with the same level of thinking that created the problems.


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

Winters said:


> ... That makes a lot of sense. Good thinking FBinNY ....


Not good thinking as much as the result of 45 years and thousands of tire changes, both on the road and at home. But this brings up something I still can't understand. Why are so many people willing to accept tires and/or rims that fit so tight that on the road tire changes are close to impossible? Maybe they've never flatted at 35 degrees in the rain and had to change the tube with half numb fingers. 

I'm not a pro with a support vehicle carrying spare wheels. I have to fix my own flats so overly tight fitting tires are unacceptable, and with today's hook edge rims, totally unnecessary.


Winters said:


> - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> You can't solve you're problems with the same level of thinking that created the problems.


or as Albert Einstein defined insanity -- doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

FBinNy,

Yep, I watched a line of guys fail trying to fix a lady biker's Michelin flat with their various expensive, boutique tire levers. After enjoying the show, I offerred a set of Pedro's to the group. Problem fixed.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Data shortage*



FBinNY said:


> Why are so many people willing to accept tires and/or rims that fit so tight that on the road tire changes are close to impossible?


The harsh reality is that for the vast majority of riders, the information they would need to avoid such a choice is not available. You would think that somebody would have put together a table of "tight tires" and "oversized rims" by now, but if such a thing exists, I've never seen it. That's why this gets asked so often here. And the manufacturers seem oblivious to the issue. Oh well.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Trevor Ash said:


> It's interesting that someone mentioned a lambda rim. I have a set of older campy lambda aero rims and they are definetely a pain!


Yep that was me. We have the same rims. If I think I want to use a new bike shop, I take a wheel in there and ask for a new tube to be installed. You can quickly sort out a great mechanic with this test. First of all, do they know what they are looking at when they see a Campy Lamda Strada V? Second, can they do it? I have seen these wheels humiliate some very good mechanics. They are indescribably tough to get a tire off or on.


----------

